# Digital Camera Repair?



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone know any shops in/near Dubai mall that does camera repair? I have a Canon Powershot sx210is, and it's suffered salt water damage, which I know is probably irrepairable. I've tried an at-home remedy of soaking it in water (I couldn't find distilled water, which is what I read online) and then alcohol. I let it sit for 2 days, and then put the battery back in. It turned on, the lens extended, but then said lens error and shut off. I can't even get the lens to retract.

I still have the receipt from Carrefour and I thought if all else fails I can try and get the manufacturer to repair it with cost (I know water damage nulls the warranty). Any ideas, guys?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I know it's not Dubai Mall and I actually don't even know if it's still there so this could be a long shot but there used to be a camera repair shop on the upper level of the Jumeirah Mall (the one with Magrudys, near the mosque) on Jumeirah Beach Road. A friend of mine just had his camera fixed and i am pretty sure his wasn't under warranty, so I will see where he went if it wasn't the agent.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

He took his back to Canon direct. He reckons you should wing it with Carrefour though. They will send it to Canon for you.


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

My advice: cut your losses and get a new camera. You will get something better, with warranty, that should last for years. Anything soaked in salt water will never be the same again.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

imom, I had just bought the camera in February and I absolutely love it. If I buy anything, I'm buying the same exact model, so I thought I would at least look into seeing what repair would cost... but yeah, I am thinking it might be donezo anyway from the salt water.

Bedougirl, thanks for the tip. I will try Carrefour and if that doesn't work I'll just buy a new one....


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jinx said:


> imom, I had just bought the camera in February and I absolutely love it. If I buy anything, I'm buying the same exact model, so I thought I would at least look into seeing what repair would cost... but yeah, I am thinking it might be donezo anyway from the salt water.
> 
> Bedougirl, thanks for the tip. I will try Carrefour and if that doesn't work I'll just buy a new one....


 
Carrefour forward it 2 canon service. They did forward my nokia n8 when it fell on water to nokia care, instead of that u can directly forward it2 canon which will be faster. I guess the cost of repair will be new camera price if u give canon service. Instead,
try going bur dubai, give it to a vendor who repair it for small price.
Try this shop I found in online.
Cam City Trading LLC
Shop No:152 -C
Mezzanine Floor
Al Khaleej Center
Burdubai Dubai
Ph:04 3516325

Sent from Android.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Jinx, Akhils is quite right, Carrefour will send it to Canon for repair, but you probably knew that anyway but the other thing I found out today is that if they don't repair under warranty, they give you a quotation which, if you don't accept, they charge you Dhs. 35-ish to get the item back. I guess this is some sort of administration fee?


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok interesting. I've had someone else suggest Bur Dubai so I think I will look into that...


----------

